
10 Hackers Who Made History - zoowar
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/pc_pioneers_10_hackers_who_made_history
======
theFco
The article kind of confuses hacker as in "Linus Torvalds is a hacker", and
hacker as in "Kevin Mitnick is hacker". While I don't think the word cracker
will ever be popular, at least we should not mix the concepts.

~~~
sofal
The article uses "Black-Hat" and "White-Hat" terms to differentiate them.
These are explained clearly at the beginning of the article. There doesn't
seem to be any confusion.

~~~
cdavoren
As I understand it, both of these refer to the "cracker" definition; one is
the "illegal hacker", the other is closer to "security consultant" with a
hands-on connotation. "Hacker" in the Linus sense is totally different.

------
jc4p
Did this line confuse any one else?

    
    
        As a graduate student at Cornell University, Robert Morris created his claim to fame: the computer worm.
    

For a site writing a list of "hackers" I would hope they could tell the
difference between the father and rtm.

------
cyber
Jeff Moss. Founder of DefCon and Blackhat Briefings, and currently ICANN's
Chief Security Officer, and Advisor on the DHS Advisory Council.

------
espressodude
I was expecting to see George Hotz, the famous iPhone hacker on the list.

------
alexg0
Surprised Alan Turing is not on the list.

